# Anyone in need of a LGD? FREE



## Beachbunny (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all ran across this add in Craigslist for a free LGD, located in Statesboro, GA just click the link if it wont work go to CL Statesboro, Ga under farm and garden.

http://statesboro.craigslist.org/grd/3998156734.html


----------

